# Yogi and puppy training



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yogi has been doing brilliantly with puppy training and has gained his first .....and most important badge..........how to behave at Costa's .. :first::twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yogi looks so relaxed Julia chilled as always


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Yogi still loving his cuddles then? Wait until I show Georgina - she will be so jealous - x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh good boy Yogi. Top marks! .......... did you have to go to Costa twice more with Woody and Woodetta? 

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gosh he is so cute!! I look forward to seeing him on Sunday, but I have plans to pupnap Woody II


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You both looked very relaxed. Glad you found time to venture out for a coffee. 

I always imagine you both working 24/7


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Good thinking girls.....I really need to train ALL of our pups and dogs to go to Costa.......one by one  Thats every day for the next month then


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> You both looked very relaxed. Glad you found time to venture out for a coffee.
> 
> I always imagine you both working 24/7


I am classing this as work


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love this!!! Yogi looks to have taken to Costa like a duck to water, so cute!!!!

Betty's first socialisation when i got her was a trip to Costa!! She now sits as we get to the door so i can pick her up to go in and get my coffee!

Swiftly following costa training was "lying under the pub table" training which thankfully she took to very quickly!!!

xxx


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww he's doing so well! And still as gorgeous as ever! Now you can add that to the lost of breed characteristics of a JD pup.... Coffee shop trainable!  xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, like your hair  and Yogi hair look lovely too


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awesome 
I can't wait for the day I can bring Vincent to Starbucks  I'll take him on walks that conveniently take us by one!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Julia that is a lovely photo of you as well as the dog, you look so young and pretty (the dog is of course very cute).


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Julia that is a lovely photo of you as well as the dog, you look so young and pretty (the dog is of course very cute).


Wow Cara, thank you, will you be my best friend LOL.:star: I can't afford to let myself go yet as I only upgraded three years ago this December from a husband 6 years my senior to Stephen, 4 years my junior. Mind you he says "I work him like a dog" and thinks he's going to age really quickly with this lifestyle :laugh::laugh::laugh: J xx


----------

